# Do u want to make a pillow?



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Today was haircut day for my dog Tyson lol he got so much hair, i took some pictures of him. This is only from one side  he is such a good boy. Lots to make a pillow


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

mmm cant c the pics.....ok fixed


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

smelly pillow 
U can keep the pillow


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

hey he is a clean doggy  lol


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute Dog! Lots of fur..lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Cute Dog! Lots of fur..lol


He is and yeah lots of it, thats only from one side lol


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

:O one side? WOW haha


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Lots of fur! What kind of dog is he? He looks vaguely familiar to me...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

He is German shepperd cross with rotty and i think he got some husky too


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like a little rug!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> He is German shepperd cross with rotty and i think he got some husky too


You forgot part bear  I bet he feels much better now. He looks great.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> You forgot part bear  I bet he feels much better now. He looks great.


Thanks  I did a bit of the other side but then he need it a break to go eat  He looks so much better, still have to finish the other side tho. He is my lion even tho Dave says he is a horse lol


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

my dream dog =)


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Too funny 
When April said she would have a secret something special for the sale I was thinking maybe she was giving away free pillows. *snort*


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bok said:


> Too funny
> When April said she would have a secret something special for the sale I was thinking maybe she was giving away free pillows. *snort*


Hey u never know lol


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice dog. That is a lot of fur.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

You should make a sweater!!!
Tyson is a good looking fellow.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> You should make a sweater!!!
> Tyson is a good looking fellow.


He is a handsoe boy. He was sleeping while i was cutting look at his face on the last pic lol


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> He is German shepperd cross with rotty and i think he got some husky too


Cool  My uncle has a Burmese mountain dog cross, and she actually looks a lot like your pup. Guess that's why he looked familiar to me


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyson is a very handsome doggie! He seems to gentle and calm 
I can't wait til my lil' guy gets bigger!! 

How much does Tyson weigh?


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's why I don't like hair cuts!! 
Very cute Claudia, I bet he really appreciates you postin' them on the web!!! LOL
Cheers!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> Tyson is a very handsome doggie! He seems to gentle and calm
> I can't wait til my lil' guy gets bigger!!
> 
> How much does Tyson weigh?


He is about 110lbs


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Without his saddle


----------

